# Unhappy Camper



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

My bag with all my latex, theraband and 107s accidently got tossed in the trash and hauled away.








Guess it's time to refresh









Clean up girl is too thorough!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

OMG, how did that happen? Sorry to hear that!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> My bag with all my latex, theraband and 107s accidently got tossed in the trash and hauled away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very sad to hear about this, clean up girl! clean up girl? why you!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Sean said:


> OMG, how did that happen? Sorry to hear that!


 All the rubber was in mailer bags inside a bucket beside my messy work station, she thought it was trash.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Is exactly why I NEVER let anyone else clean up my work stations... Sorry for ur loss dude


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

jayw81 said:


> Is exactly why I NEVER let anyone else clean up my work stations... Sorry for ur loss dude












Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd divorce my cleanup girl for that!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I'd divorce my cleanup girl for that!


if i had the money to afford a clean up girl i would sit back drinking a cold one and watch her shoot my frames!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_






I didn't ''let her" , She's my wife. The room was her sewing room and I took part of it.






_

_The rubber was in used mail bags in the bucket on the floor. Honest mistake, but she won't do it again._

_I can replace the rubber but don't want to replace her.







_

_Oops second pic was the floor, didn't post properly_


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if she'd of thrown out your b.o.b. , id say throw her out with it also ! time for you to start trading away some of your slingshots for bands .


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

_QUOTE; I didn't ''let her" , She's my wife. The room was her sewing room and I took part of it._

_That explains everything._


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_time for you to start trading away some of your slingshots for bands .







_

_You're probably right Imperial._


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Perhaps it was her HOMAGE to Adam Yauch!
Be glad she couldn't find your "best porno mag".

love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like you might need to learn how to shoot tubes, since they were on top of the desk.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would be pretty upset if my 107s went bye bye. . . . . thera too.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Looks like you might need to learn how to shoot tubes, since they were on top of the desk.


That's true James. Thankfully My Tex tubes weren't in the bucket and they're working pretty well for me.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Next time mark your bucket " DON'T TOUCH"

bummer !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Need a care packet From oversee ?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> 100_0297.JPGI didn't ''let her" , She's my wife. The room was her sewing room and I took part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So know we know "THE Rest Of The Story" ;- )

wll


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm OK Fabian, this is an old post 2012. Thanks for the thought! :wave:


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

What a bummer. She feels bad, you feel bad. Drag. The universe shall provide. Provided, of course, you pm me your address .


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Need a care packet From oversee ?


 very kind you Fabian. Why don't you do a little receiving. The forum will bury him in latex!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry I just noticed it was old. Still, I'm latex and tube heavy at the moment. I'm happy to set you up!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> I'm OK Fabian, this is an old post 2012. Thanks for the thought! :wave:


oh reading first helps !!!!! hahaha

cheerio my slingshot-brother


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks stinger but I have plenty now. :wave:


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

She's caring for you.think patience and forgiveness. -_-


----------

